# Sandy Pond 7/25



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

As I was getting ready for the trip today I had a persistent feeling that I was forgetting something. I get this feeling a lot, but today's was something different. I double-checked everything I had and concluded that it must be my mind playing tricks on me.

I got to the pond shortly before 7:00 P.M. It was quite crowded but I got a good spot anyway. It was also very weedy but not as bad as I thought it would be. I put a worm and marshmallow on one rod and raw chicken livers on the other. My first bite didn't come until 7:50 P.M. The fish bit the chicken liver and took quite a bit of line out. I let it take about 15 feet of line out and then tried to set the hook and totally missed.  

The clouds got heavier and heavier and then it started to lightly rain. What I had forgotten suddenly became very clear: A jacket! The rain started to get heavier as I got another bite on the chicken liver rod. The fish took only small amounts of line. It continued this for 3-5 minutes. I finally decided that I didn't want to get wetter and that it had to be on the line. I reeled in and was pleased to find a 14 inch catfish on the end of my line.  I quickly cleaned up and called it a day at only 8:15 due to weather. 

It was a perfect evening until it rained. Most people didn't catch any catfish. I only saw two other catfish caught by a man using some sort of meat (fish?) under a bobber. There were bluegills of several different sizes all over the shoreline. There were a couple of families on the fishing pier that were catching them as fast as they could get their line in the water. I didn't see any big ones get pulled out, but did see one in the water that was at least five inches long. There might be a few worth keeping in there next year as long as there is enough food for all of them. 

Happy fishing!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh man so the trout are gone huh? Well I thought about going there soon but I can't get over the good old spring days of consistant trout action. Bluegills interest me but sounds like they are small. I would not count on them getting bigger since everyone will pull them out sooner or later. It is my experience at Cove and Sandy pond that the bluegills remain small.  

Nice work on the kitties, I might just have to give SP a second chance. It has been so long (april) since I have caught a kittie that was not on the consumption advisory list that I actually almost bought catfish fillets at the store! A big thanks to you for listing what you caught them on. I love it when it rains, that is when the crowds disappear at that pond. 

Were any of the locals there? I know of a few "charaters" there but maybe you have not been there enough to know who they are, yet that is.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't see any sign of trout at all. The last trout I saw caught there was in early July. The bluegills were all small yesterday but i did see some jumping last year that must have been 7-8 inches long. I think the DWR stocked those to get a population started and it looked like it worked quite well.

I too love fishing Sandy pond when it rains. Not only is it the least crowded, but it seems that it is also when I catch the most fish. I really wish I would have been prepared for the weather. I wasn't the only one though. Only two people stayed later than I did and I didn't stay that long.

I didn't recognize any of the locals. I used to go there more in the spring and knew who you were talking about. I didn't see any that I recognized this trip although I'm sure they were there.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep I bet the spring locals left with the trout and will return with the trout in the fall. I swear they almost always stick to that point on the west side. For a while the locals started to hit Cove pond when the birds got way out of hand at Sandy Pond. Did the birds leave yet?

As for when it rains I do best in between the squalls of showers.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The birds have left. There have been hardly any in July. 

There were still lots of people on the West point but I didn't see them catching anything. I don't think it's a hotspot when the water warms.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Clarq said:


> The birds have left. There have been hardly any in July.


Did you hear that DWR. Bring back the trout stocking!


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

"Did you hear that DWR. Bring back the trout stocking" Really dude!!

DWR doesnt stock Trout in Community Waters during the Summer for a reason, the water is 70 to 85 degrees depending on Location, Trout will never survive a Stocking at that temp, they stock in September after water has cooled.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Caddis36 said:


> Really dude!! DWR doesnt stock Trout in Community Waters during the Summer for a reason, the water is 70 to 85 degrees depending on Location, Trout will never survive a Stocking at that temp, they stock in September after water has cooled.


Ah I have much more to learn. I can't wait for the water temps to go down. Then I can go back to my favorite pond for trouts.


----------

